# Angelfish Breeding



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I was looking in the corner and checking why my angel's were hanging around the corner and I saw some hatched angel fish. They are still kinda stuck on the corner, not free swimming yet. 

When can I separate them? I did set-up another tank...
Couldn't prepare a BBS because had to leave for work....what would be alternative for now?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

for my cichlids fry ... im sure some are gonna hate this idea but 3-4 days after hatch i just feed my fry high end pellets and flakes but i "budbuster" them to dust, feed small but feed often...

im sure live feed is better but im in the boonies and nothing near by


and its pretty likely you have stuff on hand make your own "blend" of your favorite products


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry congrats by the way, baby fish are cool


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can start feeding them when their yolk sac is gone, u can feed them crashed flakes for now and u can get microworms and/or vinegar eels would b nice live food for them too, congrats and good luck


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I use first-bite before when i don't have bbs, they sold at king-ed or maybe any other lfs

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, it does look like they are feeding from the embryo...now when is the best time to separate them?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dont , there good parents


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

macframalama said:


> dont , there good parents


Here's the thing they are in a cichlid tank...I'm not sure how much more the parents can take...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If u don't take them out then they will b fish food soon, maybe wait till they start to free swim? Right now the parents r looking after them unless u move them all....parents and fry


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhh , yank em if you have a tank running with the same temp/parameters, sponge filter or a sponge over your intake, use a hose like you would use for a water change get the siphon going and lower the hose over the fish , make sure there is a good inch or so in the bucket so they dont rocket hard intop the bottom..


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be moving them together..it's crazy because the cichlids spawned as well...maybe it's the season.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

macframalama said:


> ahhh , yank em if you have a tank running with the same temp/parameters, sponge filter or a sponge over your intake, use a hose like you would use for a water change get the siphon going and lower the hose over the fish , make sure there is a good inch or so in the bucket so they dont rocket hard intop the bottom..


Will do that for sure..I'll probably get the parents with them too..I hope I don't f^#$ up....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you do they will breed again in no time


maybe you did a recent water change that got them in the mood or maybe your tank is running lower than normal and the noise of the water triggers the begin of the rainy season or something lol


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

This may sound a little cruel but I find one of the best foods for helping fry grow fast is other fish eggs.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

to condition my larger cichlids i cull a buncn of fry , and they pig out and then usually breed,


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Just an update: seems like it's not successful, I came home only three free swimming are left...i guess the parents got hungry.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

next time, just move the wigglers, or remove parents if there alone in the tank..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> ahhh , yank em if you have a tank running with the same temp/parameters, sponge filter or a sponge over your intake, use a hose like you would use for a water change get the siphon going and lower the hose over the fish , make sure there is a good inch or so in the bucket so they dont rocket hard intop the bottom..


I catch the fry with a turkey baster but to each their own. Whatever works!


----------

